# Gibson is reviving the Steinberger Spirit series



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2018)

https://www.premierguitar.com/artic...leases-limited-edition-slash-signature-models



> Epiphone and Gibson Brands will also proudly reintroduce the legendary Steinberger Spirit Collection of guitars and basses, soon to be available at Authorized Epiphone Dealers.



Trying to catch back up with the revived headless craze?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2018)

If this means the return of the Trans Trem I'm in.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 13, 2018)

It’s a move that actually makes sense given current market trends. Plenty of artists felt that Steinbergers were simply “ahead of their time”. And with the popularity of headless models/modern features that may prove to be a profitable line of instruments for them.

Also, just thinking aloud, they may release some more modernized guitars with headstocks under this label that wouldn’t fly under the Gibson one.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 13, 2018)

There's one question we must know about the Spirits.

Do they djent?


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 13, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Also, just thinking aloud, they may release some more modernized guitars with headstocks under this label that wouldn’t fly under the Gibson one.


I had thought that that's why they bought kramer but that's definitely not been happening.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If this means the return of the Trans Trem I'm in.



The Spirits were the cheap imports, did they ever actually have the Trans Trem?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2018)

technomancer said:


> The Spirits were the cheap imports, did they ever actually have the Trans Trem?



My thought as well. The Spirit series used the R-trem, which seems to be universally hated.

EDIT: UNLESS they DO try to release a line of higher-end Spirits with a legit Transtrem.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 13, 2018)

Double ball strings please no


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2018)

technomancer said:


> The Spirits were the cheap imports, did they ever actually have the Trans Trem?



Hence the "if".


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2018)

ZT3 TransTrem > GL/GM TransTrem

Flame away


----------



## gunch (Jan 13, 2018)

Dear Epiphone: Make a got dang LP with a phenolic board that’s not an artist sig


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2018)

CES goers are going to be fucking amped.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 13, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Double ball strings please no


^ this.
Steinbergers had some really cool ideas but I was never a fan of how most of them looked. If i wanted a canoe paddle turned into an electric guitar then I'd build one. the transcale baritone concept was really cool. I don't think I'd buy a steinberger unless it was a transcale m-series or something.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 13, 2018)

Rerelease the ZT3!


----------



## iamaom (Jan 13, 2018)

Well now I feel bad about wanting Gibson to go under.


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2018)

Well,the


USMarine75 said:


> Rerelease the ZT3!


For real, doesn't get enough credit. I like the graphite necks and all, but the ZT3 is essentially an upgrade from the GL and GM all across the board. 

The graphite channel gives most of the same structural stability as the graphite neck, plus the ability to still wrap it in wood for your choice of tone. Also, the ZT3 trem can be tuned from the top and adjusted from the back, which means no more need for cutting the whole butt of the guitar out, which gives you 1,000x more flexibility in your body design. The 'classical position' leg rest is the most comfortable position of any guitar I've ever felt, and you can still leave it folded up for the more traditional stance.

I get all the love for the old Steinbergers because of the dudes that played them, and it's easy to hate the ZT3 for being post-Gibson and made in Asia but it really is reflective of another 30 years of refinements from Ned.

If you're looking for a reboot of the classic TransTrem, your best bet is to wait for Jcustom. Their S trem copy is on par with the original and they just put out their own rerelease of the R-trem. Based on what I've seen elsewhere, they've already got a TransTrem copy near ready as of last year, so could be soon.


----------



## cmtd (Jan 13, 2018)

1:01 - 1:39 he explains it


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 14, 2018)

I could grab a headless bass, thought about it when they were available. Ease of transportation in urban european public transportation actually is a factor.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 14, 2018)

iamaom said:


> Well now I feel bad about wanting Gibson to go under.



I can't help but think this is more Gibson death throes. Like, now that they're circling the drain they're trying to pull cash in from directions they've foolishly been ignoring forever now. 

Hopefully some good guitars come out of this though. I like the steinberger spirit paddle bass we have in the studio.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Jan 14, 2018)

If this doesn't result in a reissue of the GM, I'm done with Gibson.


----------



## Be_eM (Jan 14, 2018)

Randy said:


> Based on what I've seen elsewhere, they've already got a TransTrem copy near ready as of last year, so could be soon.



It doesn't work. They have it ready, and it doesn't transpose properly. The critical transposing parts (especially the transposing arm) is not made to specs, you can see the difference to the original with your bare eye…

Apart from that they use cast jaws instead of the milled ones on the originals. Not sure how long these will last, because the originals (with the rest of the trem being cast metal) were milled for a reason. I've reported these (and other) issues back to JCustom, but I haven't got any feedback that says "we care".


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 15, 2018)

In the MusicYo era, the Spirit line was an unbeatable value for workhorse instruments. Hope the 2018 prices are kept under $500.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 15, 2018)

Still ahead of the time 38 years later.
Note that NS Design will soon be releasing a guitar.
I agree that any modern Steinberger needs to be able to use single ball-end strings.
I hope someone buys Steinberger off Gibson, an embarassingly old fashioned company.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> Gibson, an embarassingly old fashioned company.



Everyone always says this, but is it true? 

I acknowledge that Gibson makes a lot of Reissue and VOS (Vintage Original Spec) guitars. Though, much of the larger companies do. 

But, Gibson has actually done a lot of forward thinking things. Did they catch on? Were they asked for? Popular? Well executed? Typically no, but you can't say they didn't try. 

Take a look at:
- Digital Les Paul
- Dusk Tiger
- Firebird X
- Alternative fretboard materials
- Hot swappable pickups
- Alternative, sustainable woods
- 7-strings 
- Extended scale guitars 
- Self tuning 

Who else has done even half of that in the large-scale guitar builder space?


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 15, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> Note that NS Design will soon be releasing a guitar.



Ned’s been bringing his NS guitar prototype(s) to trade shows for like five years. All it is is a hardtail ZT3 that weighs a ton; and needs a serious redesign to compete with the other $1,000+ headless options out there. Here’s to hoping the perpetually imminent announcement includes a trem.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> Ned’s been bringing his NS guitar prototype(s) to trade shows for like five years. All it is is a hardtail ZT3 that weighs a ton; and needs a serious redesign to compete with the other $1,000+ headless options out there. Here’s to hoping the perpetually imminent announcement includes a trem.



Ned is a genius and amazing designer, but he really needs to work with established, equally talented builders. His collaborative work is so much better than when he's left to his own devices.


----------



## Be_eM (Jan 15, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> All it is is a hardtail ZT3 that weighs a ton; and needs a serious redesign to compete with the other $1,000+ headless options out there. Here’s to hoping the perpetually imminent announcement includes a trem.



A ton? It weighs 2.86 kg (lighter than any Steinberger) and - apart from some visual similarity of the basic shape - has nothing to do with the ZT3. It features a great new bridge/tuner design with piezo bridge. A trem is in the works, actually.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 15, 2018)

There have been several prototypes. I’m happy your google-fu into the Steinberger yahoo! group turned up a lighter one, and hope a production model tries to keep within those tolerances.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Jan 15, 2018)

Steinberger ST2FPA owner chiming in - the spirit series have always been kind of shitty.

If this means spare parts availability for my guitar though, sure, but like others have said - it's Gibson circling the drain and attempting to leverage the things they've been letting die for decades.


----------



## Be_eM (Jan 15, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> I’m happy your google-fu into the Steinberger yahoo! group turned up a lighter one…



LOL… I own the prototypes #5, #7 and #8 and congratulate you on still knowing better.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Jan 15, 2018)

Also, from the old "Gibson heading towards default" thread: 

http://sevenstring.org/threads/gibson-heading-towards-default.324429/page-7#post-4780408

This is what killed Gibson. Not pushing these brands forwards and just letting them die on the vine. It's nice that they're finally making an effort with Steinberger, but it's not so nice that it's only happened due to imminent business-cataclysm.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 15, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> Still ahead of the time 38 years later.
> Note that NS Design will soon be releasing a guitar.
> I agree that any modern Steinberger needs to be able to use single ball-end strings.
> I hope someone buys Steinberger off Gibson, an embarassingly old fashioned company.



gold star for trying.



Be_eM said:


> LOL… I own the prototypes #5, #7 and #8 and congratulate you on still knowing better.



marc pwnt


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 15, 2018)

Be_eM said:


> LOL… I own the prototypes #5, #7 and #8 and congratulate you on still knowing better.



K...

How does your owning guitars affect the weight of the prototype I found heavy? Like, are you saying that 5, 7, and 8 are lighter than whatever I found heavy?

Why did you pretend only one prototype existed when you contradicted my experience with one weight figure, if you knew there have been at least eight prototypes, and a one in eight chance I played the heaviest?

And why does my pointing out there are more than one prototype fail because you own three? I only brought it up because you claimed the prototype I played weighed less than the measure of one.


----------



## Be_eM (Jan 15, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> Why did you pretend only one prototype existed …



Huh? Got up with the wrong foot today? Where did I "pretend" anything? You wrote:


marcwormjim said:


> All it is is a hardtail ZT3 that weighs a ton



… which is a pretty generalizing statement about the guitar, isn't it? And while you "found" one to be heavy, I gave you numbers. Anything wrong with that? I've played one of these protos almost exclusively for more than a year now, and I told you that it's not like a ZT3 (which I also own to compare to it). Not even close. What's your problem with that?

Edit/addition for a better understanding: when we're talking about prototypes here, it's not about "a prototype to find out the basic design". This has long be done. Those prototypes I'm talking about are called prototypes because 

a) the first production run of the guitar bridge/tuners only was a small preliminary batch of 10, not yet a serial production
b) they do experiments with active and passive electronics and pickup configurations
c) they're playing with different finishes, and all guitars are made as one-offs by their "custom shop" luthier Jon Kelsey. 

However, all of the guitars shared the same basic design and components, rock maple body with flame maple top. There isn't much variation among them, technically. I know of more prototypes having been finished, with other features. But the basic design is done.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 15, 2018)

No problem of mine. You should probably ignore this next part:

Glad to hear the NS Guitar may finally be put into production, fellas. The prototype I tried a few years ago weighed a figurative ton; and I found it aesthetically similar to a ZT3. Hopefully the specs for the production model reflect an awareness of the guitar trends it is competing with. One BM has even mentioned, among other things, that protypes have been as light as 2.86kg.


----------



## Be_eM (Jan 15, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> One BM has even mentioned…



You are funny today 
Just for completeness: that one BM is the one who also wrote and illustrated the Radius bass user manuals for NS Design, so tech specs belong to my business. All is well, no need for being upset…


----------



## cardinal (Jan 15, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone always says this, but is it true?
> 
> I acknowledge that Gibson makes a lot of Reissue and VOS (Vintage Original Spec) guitars. Though, much of the larger companies do.
> 
> ...



They did those neat metal nuts too. 

It’s a shame all of that was so poorly received and executed. Gibson’s marketing IMHO shoulders a lot of the blame for not getting in front of the obvious criticism that would come at them. The HP vs Traditonal line was the right idea but too late. By that point, all the innovations had been blasted for years by the (very vocal) folks that wanted only reissues. 

Gibson bought up all these other companies, like Steinberger and Valley Arts but never did anything with them. Those would have been perfect test beds for some whacky stuff.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 15, 2018)

now they need to bring back 28" silverburst explorer... like forever.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone always says this, but is it true?
> 
> I acknowledge that Gibson makes a lot of Reissue and VOS (Vintage Original Spec) guitars. Though, much of the larger companies do.
> 
> ...



The comedy of everything you pointed out being that "Gibson fans" bitched incessantly about every one of those. I STILL see people bitching every time they see a guitar with a Richlite board.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 15, 2018)

Dineley said:


> now they need to bring back 28" silverburst explorer... like forever.



28" is a bit much for me, but if they do a 27" I'm in. I already have a baritone so it's not a dire need, 28" would be too much.
Now, do a regular silverburst and I'm all over it.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 15, 2018)

haha, I only say 28" because they already released a 28" so I know its something they would do. I would be down with any scale length silverburst explorer as long as its ebony or richlite board.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 15, 2018)

Dineley said:


> now they need to bring back 28" silverburst explorer... like forever.


dear god yes. I hope it's an epi version though. I'm not down with dropping a couple of grand on another explorer. It's so damn hard to find a silverburst explorer, let alone to find a baritone silverburst explorer from any brand. pretty much the only option is warmoth or custom shops for a silverburst baritone explorer.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Jan 15, 2018)

Andromalia said:


> 28" is a bit much for me, but if they do a 27" I'm in. I already have a baritone so it's not a dire need, 28" would be too much.
> Now, do a regular silverburst and I'm all over it.


In all seriousness, try a headless with a 28 or 28.625" length. 

There's a weird psychological component to how long a scale length feels - I have a 27 27/32" Alvarez acoustic baritone that feels infinitely longer than my Steinberger at 28.625". 

It's a combination of bridge placement and, I think, the fact that you don't see a headstock hanging out a million miles away from you. Makes the guitar seem a lot shorter of a neck than it actually is. I barely even notice a change when I switch between my Stein and say, a strat.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Jan 15, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## bostjan (Jan 15, 2018)

GuitarBizarre said:


> In all seriousness, try a headless with a 28 or 28.625" length.
> 
> There's a weird psychological component to how long a scale length feels - I have a 27 27/32" Alvarez acoustic baritone that feels infinitely longer than my Steinberger at 28.625".
> 
> It's a combination of bridge placement and, I think, the fact that you don't see a headstock hanging out a million miles away from you. Makes the guitar seem a lot shorter of a neck than it actually is. I barely even notice a change when I switch between my Stein and say, a strat.



It's all about bridge placement and balance. That's why my 34-37" Dingwall feels super comfy to play and my 34-37" Brice is a bit of a wrist-breaker. The Dingwall has the bridge further out from your hip, so your left hand doesn't have to stretch at all.

Same with my Danelectro Bass Guitar...it's just plain uncomfy to reach, even though it's only 29.something inches. I've played 30" baritone guitars that were better-designed that feel like butter in comparison.

I think the original Steinbergers were just really well thought out from an ergonomic perspective. I'm not sure what this reissue is going to be like, though, because some iterations of the company, since it changed hands, were putting out some real shit. This would definitely be a try-before-you-buy kind of thing.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 15, 2018)

bostjan said:


> It's all about bridge placement and balance. That's why my 34-37" Dingwall feels super comfy to play and my 34-37" Brice is a bit of a wrist-breaker. The Dingwall has the bridge further out from your hip, so your left hand doesn't have to stretch at all.
> 
> Same with my Danelectro Bass Guitar...it's just plain uncomfy to reach, even though it's only 29.something inches. I've played 30" baritone guitars that were better-designed that feel like butter in comparison.
> 
> I think the original Steinbergers were just really well thought out from an ergonomic perspective. I'm not sure what this reissue is going to be like, though, because some iterations of the company, since it changed hands, were putting out some real shit. This would definitely be a try-before-you-buy kind of thing.




yup. the baritones that grosh and anderson and collings make push the bridge way to the edge of the body. Feels a lot different then the warmoth conversion baritones that use a standard body and bridge placement.


----------



## gunch (Jan 16, 2018)

Dineley said:


> now they need to bring back 28" silverburst explorer... like forever.



Greg from Car Bomb couldn’t even get the custom shop to build another one for him


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 16, 2018)

Bring back the musicyo reissues, please.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 16, 2018)

Gibson needs to source a proper truss rod for the 28" scale guitars if they bring them back. They were using standard rods in those guitars and anchoring them further out so the rod can't actually do its job properly and over time works an S curve into the neck. Every one of those guitars is pretty much a ticking time bomb.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm super concerned- where will the robot tuners go?


----------



## Randy (Jan 17, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> All it is is a hardtail ZT3



I have massive respect doe Be_eM but I think this comment rings true. Yes there are substantive differences to collectors and enthusiasts but to the uninitiated, Steinbergers were all boat oars and then there were some that were 'kinda like a super strat with the butt cut out' and that was it for 30 years.

Ned integrated a redesigned silhouette (most noticeably, the upper horns) and a headless system that doesn't require adjustment from the bottom of the guitar, which leave the 'butt' of the guitar intact. Those themes were a huge departure from what Steinberger was known for, and he carried those same drastic changes in both what he designed for Gibson and what he built under his own banner. To casual observers, that's a worthwhile observation.

That said, I'd be totally down for an NS guitar for the sake of having one and for the design changes in it (like the curved body, asymmetrical back and strap system), but I personally think the TransTrem being an option on the ZT3 (which can be had a reasonable price) sets a high bar that whatever NS guitar that finally goes into production won't beat unless it has a tremolo.

You can get into build quality if you want but Marc's right; there's a lot of fixed bridge headless guitars and systems out there now. If the Gibson reboot or NS want to do anything at all more commercially successful than their last 15 years have been, fixed bridges or R-trems aren't going to get them there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2018)

http://www.steinberger.com

So nothing's changed really. Same models they had before the brand shuttered. Same R-Trem.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2018)

For only $400. Considering that's what folks want for beat Spirits on the used market, this doesn't seem bad as long as they're not garbage.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 1, 2018)

No M series and at least an S-Trem no care


----------



## lewis (Feb 1, 2018)

not to sound ungrateful Gibson but Im not seeing this model anywhere? - 
M series







give me a 24fret and even a baritone version of this /\
and I put down a deposit right this second.

a 26.5 24 fret version of the above would be sweeeeeet!.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2018)

technomancer said:


> No M series and at least an S-Trem no care



I'm not going to buy one. 

But this is a big step for headless guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not going to buy one.
> 
> But this is a big step for headless guitars.



Yes a major manufacturer offering a headless is huge... and if they hadn't taken the cheapest route possible they would have likely gotten some of my money


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Yes a major manufacturer offering a headless is huge... and if they hadn't taken the cheapest route possible they would have likely gotten some of my money



They rather we just keep buying Les Pauls. 

Really, the biggest thing isn't the name/brand it's that anyone who walks into a store that sells Gibson/Epiphone products can grab a cheap headless guitar. It's going to lead to much more mainstream adoption I think.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 1, 2018)

It's really apparent the total lack of effort put into this. 

Check the owners manual page. It literally links to all the old product info - you can download ZT3 and Synapse manuals from it, even though they're not in the model listings. 

But hey, at least Gibson have finally KINDA admitted those are discontinued I guess?


----------



## Marked Man (Feb 1, 2018)

I'll be impressed when Gibson stops using that synthetic crap I call "Grendelwood" and goes back to rosewood or at least pau ferro.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2018)

Marked Man said:


> I'll be impressed when Gibson stops using that synthetic crap I call "Grendelwood" and goes back to rosewood or at least pau ferro.



Grenadillo is rosewood.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Grenadillo is rosewood.



Definitely not a synthetic


----------



## Marked Man (Feb 1, 2018)

Hmm, I could have sworn I read somewhere that it was a composite. Oh well, I still prefer the typically darker appearance of the traditional rosewood species they've used. And I think this will hold true for many future buyers. The Grendelwood vintage won't be as highly prized years from now.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 1, 2018)

Richlite is the material you're thinking of. Its a composite made of paper and resin that is similar to ebonol fretboards used on some instruments in the 80s. Its extremely unlikely that any instrument made in the current era will be highly sought after in the future because production numbers are so high.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They rather we just keep buying Les Pauls.
> 
> Really, the biggest thing isn't the name/brand it's that anyone who walks into a store that sells Gibson/Epiphone products can grab a cheap headless guitar. It's going to lead to much more mainstream adoption I think.


 I am 100% for this. I'd love to be able to walk into a local store and pick up a headless Ibanez/LTD/ Schecter one day. 

Some people don't like them but I love them.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They rather we just keep buying Les Pauls.
> 
> Really, the biggest thing isn't the name/brand it's that anyone who walks into a store that sells Gibson/Epiphone products can grab a cheap headless guitar. It's going to lead to much more mainstream adoption I think.



Maybe if they came to their senses and revived the M series, but I've got a feeling the old box design is gonna go over about as well as it ever has.

And that's not even factoring in the quality control... which... yeah, not holding my breath.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2018)

Science_Penguin said:


> Maybe if they came to their senses and revived the M series, but I've got a feeling the old box design is gonna go over about as well as it ever has.
> 
> And that's not even factoring in the quality control... which... yeah, not holding my breath.



I'd wager that much of this is just old stock, and depending on how well it clears out they might make more stuff. 

But, for the first time since Hohner was making these things, you'll be able to go to Guitar Center or Sam Ash and buy a headless for Epiphone/Squire/Ibanez 3xx/Schecter Damien/LTD 200 money. Even if they sell a handful that will open up folks to headless that might not of even knew it existed before. 

I know the old "broomstick" look is polarizing, but it does have its fans.


----------



## gunch (Feb 1, 2018)

You had one job Gibson, ONE foxtrotting job


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd wager that much of this is just old stock, and depending on how well it clears out they might make more stuff.
> 
> But, for the first time since Hohner was making these things, you'll be able to go to Guitar Center or Sam Ash and buy a headless for Epiphone/Squire/Ibanez 3xx/Schecter Damien/LTD 200 money. Even if they sell a handful that will open up folks to headless that might not of even knew it existed before.
> 
> I know the old "broomstick" look is polarizing, but it does have its fans.


I couldn't care less what my guitars look like, really. I like the Cricket Bat look well enough, but I also wouldn't give a shit if it were something different, as long as ergonomics weren't affected.

My ST-2FPA is a beast of a guitar and overtook as my "most played" an entire slew of other things.

The problem was never that the old stuff wasn't good. It absolutely was. It was just that Gibson never got the things into the hands of players that mattered. For years, that terrible Vinnie Zummo video was the only way to get info about the Synapse stuff for example.

This is, unfortunately, going to be just another nail in Gibson's Coffin. The old stein fans will hate it. The new stein fans don't exist. 

They didn't need better product. They needed to shed a bad reputation and promote the damn things. This is just discontinuation of the best things they made and a weak attempt at promoting the line, that has clearly been phoned in and half-assed - it's basically just a spirit Production Run and a new website that isn't even finished.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd wager that much of this is just old stock, and depending on how well it clears out they might make more stuff.
> 
> But, for the first time since Hohner was making these things, you'll be able to go to Guitar Center or Sam Ash and buy a headless for Epiphone/Squire/Ibanez 3xx/Schecter Damien/LTD 200 money. Even if they sell a handful that will open up folks to headless that might not of even knew it existed before.
> 
> I know the old "broomstick" look is polarizing, but it does have its fans.



Did Hohner manage to open folks up to headless when they were making these??

I mean, if we're talking about a headless offering for people who wanted to try them, but can't afford a Strandberg, MAYBE... but I don't see these things starting any big production headless boom.


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 1, 2018)

Cool that there are more finishes. But if the Spirits were discontinued, I wasn't aware. I've always seen them available online.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 2, 2018)

Science_Penguin said:


> Did Hohner manage to open folks up to headless when they were making these??
> 
> I mean, if we're talking about a headless offering for people who wanted to try them, but can't afford a Strandberg, MAYBE... but I don't see these things starting any big production headless boom.



The Hohner stuff wasn't really readily available in stores. It was out there, but at the time Steinberger still had the Spirit series available online, so most folks went that route. 

They won't start a boom now, but I think it could be a catalyst for them to go from novelty to mainstream. Remember, outside forums and guitar nerdom most don't really know what headless guitars are.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Hohner stuff wasn't really readily available in stores. It was out there, but at the time Steinberger still had the Spirit series available online, so most folks went that route.
> 
> They won't start a boom now, but I think it could be a catalyst for them to go from novelty to mainstream. Remember, outside forums and guitar nerdom most don't really know what headless guitars are.



Maybe... but, those travel guitars are certainly available in every Guitar Center I've ever walked into. They might just think the Steinbergers are just an upgrade from this:







Forgive me if I sound pessimistic, I just REALLY don't like the paddle design.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2018)

I do wish they put a lot more effort into this. Updated bridge/nut system for more readily available strings, and including a variant of the M-series or ZT-series since headless Superstrats are becoming the rage again.

This just seems like both a cashgrab and getting rid of old stock/parts. I don't see Gibson/Epiphone putting a lot of effort into marketing this.


----------



## sezna (Feb 2, 2018)

any news on a release date? I’d love to grab one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 2, 2018)

I for one am glad they're bring the Spirit back. I missed the boat on the last batch, so I can get back on my Steinberger/Keytar merge experiment.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 3, 2018)

Science_Penguin said:


> Maybe... but, those travel guitars are certainly available in every Guitar Center I've ever walked into. They might just think the Steinbergers are just an upgrade from this:
> 
> 
> Forgive me if I sound pessimistic, I just REALLY don't like the paddle design.



Those Travelers are marketed as being headless as a necessity, not a feature. 

Not to mention the headless "system" on those is quite rudimentary. 

Not hating on Traveler. I actually own a couple and really enjoy them.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 3, 2018)

The full-bodied Hohner 'The Jack' guitars were really good due to extra mass and a more comfortable body shape, but Hohner and the latest Spirit series seem to be focussing on the travel guitar market (and therefore the small rectangular body) as if that is the only worthwhile market for headless (which may be partially true).


----------

